# Options for Bareboat Charter in or near Panama City Beach FL?



## beej67

My wife and I used to have a boat in St. Andrews Bay. She passed away in 2019 and asked that I spread her ashes at our favorite anchorage spot on the back side of Shell Island. I want to do a bareboat charter for the weekend or the week and take my kids.

I was in contact with Reef Runner Sailing in PC, but they've gone dark on me. Are there any other options yall are aware of somewhere on the north Gulf within a day or two's sail of PC?


----------



## sidney777

beej67 said:


> My wife and I used to have a boat in St. Andrews Bay. She passed away in 2019 and asked that I spread her ashes at our favorite anchorage spot on the back side of Shell Island. I want to do a bareboat charter for the weekend or the week and take my kids.
> 
> I was in contact with Reef Runner Sailing in PC, but they've gone dark on me. Are there any other options yall are aware of somewhere on the north Gulf within a day or two's sail of PC?


I sent you a private message reply.


----------



## sidney777

beej67 said:


> My wife and I used to have a boat in St. Andrews Bay. She passed away in 2019 and asked that I spread her ashes at our favorite anchorage spot on the back side of Shell Island. I want to do a bareboat charter for the weekend or the week and take my kids.
> 
> I was in contact with Reef Runner Sailing in PC, but they've gone dark on me. Are there any other options yall are aware of somewhere on the north Gulf within a day or two's sail of PC?


Did you get two messages from me ?😊


----------



## contrarian

Most likely have to get a bareboat from Pensacola. Emerald Coast Yacht Charters comes to mind but there are a couple of others. If you can't find anything available send me a PM. I would be happy to take you out to Spanish Shanty or there abouts if you would be interested in that. Wouldn't be as good as a bareboat but it's an option for a last resort if needed.


----------

